# Cookery Corner



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Hello, fellow chefs. Do you have any recipes or cooking ideas you'd like to share? Put 'em here! I'll get you started with a few things.

(Please keep in mind I *only* give measurements in United States Customary/Fahrenheit)

_Awesome Scrambled Eggs_

1. Heat pan over med-hi heat.

2.Put eggs in bowl to scramble as usual, however add a pinch of salt, a couple grinds of black pepper, and the most important thing: about 1/3 to 1/2 teaspoon of cold water.

3. Put 1/4 to 1/2 stick (2 to 3 tbsp) of butter in pan

4. Put in eggs, stirring to hot-scramble

5. As eggs firm up, drop heat to medium. Once eggs have firmed up *with the top still wet*, put onto plate, rolling wet side together, dry side visible. Taper with forks as desired.

6. Take 1 pad of butter (anywhere from 5/32" to 1/4" thick), put on end of fork, and rub onto dry side of warm eggs.

7. Put any further salt, pepper, or seasonings to outside you want, and enjoy.

Recipe 1: _Georgie's Succulent Top Round Steak Dinner_

1. Purchase top round steaks approximately 1/4" to 3/8" thick, weighing approximately 8 to 10 oz/each. Some will weigh a bit over or under this. It's perfectly acceptable.

2. Prepare marinade:

3 tbsp. yellow mustard
3 tbsp. sweet teriyaki sauce
3 tbsp. Worcestershire sauce
3 tbsp. white vinaigrette sauce

3. Marinade for 24 hours in fridge (optimal, flipping every 2 to 3 hours), 
or 1 hour (if that's all that's available, flipping every 15 minutes).

4. Prepare loaded garlic mashed potatoes:

1a. Boil one 5 lb. bag of Idaho red potatoes (or other favorite) for 35-45 mins.
2a. Strain and put into large bowl
3a. Cut into manageable pieces in bowl, and mash with fork or dedicated masher
4a. After mashing, put in with potatoes:

-1 Cup of 3.3% (aka 3%) milk
-Leaves from two sprigs of dill
-1/2 to 3/4 cup sour cream
-1 can yellow corn (can also be cut from cob if preferred)
-1/2 stick butter
-1 teaspoon each: garlic salt, garlic powder
-(optional) 3/4 to 1 cup of grated/shredded cheese of your choice
-(optional) 1/2 to 3/4 cup bacon bits

-Mix well with wooden spoon, or masher-

5. Prepare one bunch (handful) of asparagus by removing approximately bottom 3" from stalks.
-Put into double boiler (steam pass-through pot over boiling water pot) for 25-30 minutes.
-Remove from pot and season with butter, salt, and pepper.

6. Put corn on the cob in water portion of double boiler, cooking also for 25-30 minutes. Rub 
butter pads around entire outside of cobs, season with salt and pepper.

7. Remove top round steaks from fridge.

8. Prepare dry rub for steaks:

-Mrs. Dash Original
-Salt
-Pepper
-Chili Powder
-Cayenne Powder
-Oregano
-Paprika
-Basil
-Rosemary (optional)
-Sage (optional)
-Thyme (optional)
-Cumin (optional)
-White pepper (optional)

9. Heat/grease pan over med-hi heat

10. Dry rub should be approximately 1/8 to 1/3 teaspoon per ingredient *per steak*, or more as desired. It should be enough to cover each side of each steak thoroughly without being in excess. Remove steaks from marinade bag one per time, putting on a plate to apply dry rub to both sides.

11. After rub has been applied to both sides of each steak, put in pan/on griddle for a total time of 10-16 minutes (depending on thickness), flipping _once_ at the mid-point of the cooking time. As steaks cook, pour some of the marinade still left in bag over each steak.

After the steaks are done, all other ingredients should be finished cooking, and it's time to plate, present, and serve.

Enjoy!

As an option for this dinner, consider King's Hawaiian (or other high quality) rolls in addition.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

I guess I don't belong in this thread as i am not one that toils in the kitchen. I am however one of the worlds great appreciators of those that do. 
My significant and I are a good team when entertaining because I love the art of the presentation and she is a wonderful cook who has made cooking/baking her hobby. 
Always home made bread, bagels, cake and pies. We never eat fast foods. Although we are not organic nuts we do buy better products and ingredients. I do dare say that we spend more on food than about anyone we know. Spices alone....
As to presentation, my area, out next dinner party I am thinking to replace flowers with tropical fish! Just an idea I had. I will use suitable vases for top breathing fish throughout the living/dinning area. 

Even the water I serve with dinner must be from a properly shaped and colored bottle! (I prefer Saratoga water when it works)

If only I had the money to have better crystal and china... and better art, upscale furnishings..... 

Yes, money always helps, lol

Anyway, just stopped in to tip my hat to the cooks here. If any receipts grab me, I will print hem out for the cook!


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Recipe to everything I make:

1. Gather ingredients.
2. Eyeball it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. My wife is an instinctual cook. She doesn't follow recipes. She just "knows".


----------

